# Best Soap calculator



## ironbrewer (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm new to this forum and new to soap making. I've been trying to look around for the best soap calculator. I've looked at the one from Snowdrift farms, the free soap calc one at soap calc.net, the one from soapcalculator.com for $20, and the one for $89 which I can't seem to find right now but looks great for a small business.

Is there a thread that talks about the benefits and problems with the different calculators. I want to make Shaving creams and soaps so really want one that can use combos of NaOH and KOH. Also are there any that put in extras like glycerine, and stearic acid etc.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 15, 2009)

There is a sticky on the CP forum

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3515


----------



## ironbrewer (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I looked around a lot, but if you search calculator or recipe you get a lot of threads.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 15, 2009)

np.  I use www.soapcalc.net


----------

